# Tandem Ride Videos ??? (Post 'em!)



## MrBeanz (7 Feb 2019)

Got any footage of you riding your tandem? I have some from about 3 years ago. I rode with some buddies on a bike trail out here in California. I had gotten plenty of videos of them so I figured I'd put the recorder on one of their bikes to capture some footage of us for once! 

Music video. Recorder started out on our tandem then swapped it to my buddy's bike.


----------



## MrBeanz (7 Feb 2019)

This one starts at 4:20 into the video. Most my vids I chat with our buddies then add a cycling music video.


----------

